# Carnivals monday



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

My little Audrey Rose on carnival Monday. (only for pics)

I wanted to post it earlier, but unfortunately there was no time. Since my foot and my ribs are getting better, my dogs enjoy the daily walks again. We all missed them before.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Great pictures!! SOO cute! I love the dress, SO pretty on her!

Kara


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

She is so sweet looking in that outfit. How do you get her to keep that hat on? Mirabel hates hats!!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

She just have been calm for a few seconds. Long enouth for picture.ound:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, she is too cute!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Audrey Rose is so cute. Love the pics.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very precious! What is Carnivals Monday?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Audrey Rose looks so cute!


----------

